# Sooo... what's your number?



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

No, not _that_ number.

I'll start...

Mrs. Gus and I swapped a total of 155 texts and Facebook messages yesterday. And, though that's actually pretty high for us (we probably average something like 30-40 messages per day), it's not necessarily a rarity, per se. We do have the rare day here and there where we exchange only a handful of messages, and even rarer are the days where we exchange none at all; this of course isn't counting the days where we've been together pretty much all day.

So what's your number?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Most days around 100. Plus a phone call or two -However during the week we are not together. I let him stay over on the weekends


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Zero per year. Oh, there's an occasional phone call most weeks, or a rare email, but we don't text and don't use FB.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

50 messages from her per day ...

Shopping lists and things for kids .

51 from me :
ok
ok
.
.
.
.
.
ok
I reached home 

Other than this , a lot of body language involved , especially if we are in seperate rooms .


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Zero per year. Oh, there's an occasional phone call most weeks, or a rare email, but we don't text and don't use FB.


Very interesting. Do either of you use a smartphone?

Are either of you retired?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

8 yesterday. that's about 6 more than normal. We do normally call each other once a day or so.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Zero. She gets freaked out by anything sexual or suggestive. She prefers not to be interrupted or have to engage in general conversation during the day, because it apparently makes her anxious. The only thing she is interested in discussing is functional stuff related to the kids.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Geeeezzzzzz...Louise!!!!!!!

With all that texting, does any work get done? (Blah, I know work is over rated).

I think my record is maybe 8-10 times in one day.

It's one way I caught my cheating ex. though. I monitored her texting. Would find out she was getting like 40-50 texts in a day, maybe more from the same address. They would come in like a browning machine gun. 400-500 rounds per minute. They were spaced a minute, sometimes seconds apart...WTF??? Then I would find out through search who they were. What the heck were they saying?
anyway......

don't miss that.


----------



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

We don't really have the time to send 1oo's of texts a day. Our average is about 5 a day, and it's usually random stuff. There are times I'm about to send a text and then I don't Bc I'd rather wait to tell him when we are together.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Very interesting. Do either of you use a smartphone?
> 
> Are either of you retired?


We have one smartphone now that we share. It usually sits on the counter at home unless we're going out. We never take it to work unless we know we'll need it for a specific reason. We used to each have one, but rarely used them, so reduced to just the one.

We're not retired. I think that we just tend to focus on what we're doing when we're apart, and on each other when we're together, kind of like what everyone did prior to 20 years ago.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Zero per day. I need to focus while at work; in lecture halls, meetings, or with college students. Spends my time with husband when not at work. We communicate well with each other. No need for phone calls nor texts.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

intheory said:


> I liked the clever way you titled your thread, Gus. hehe


Yeah me too. I was about to respond with 85.













That's my sleep number.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My ex-husband and I text and email more now than we did when we were married. He was clearly aggravated if I interrupted him at work with texts, emails or calls, so I didn't do it unless it was extremely important. Now that we're divorced, we text back and forth probably 3-4 messages a week and email maybe once or twice - all to do with our son. I'm not on FB and never have been. 

I really have no concept of what might be considered a "normal" daily communication frequency in a relationship. Most couples I'm around seem to at least text or email a few times a day.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Only when there is some important message that can't wait until later. Works out to about once or twice per week.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

25-35 per day.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Very interesting. Do either of you use a smartphone?
> 
> Are either of you retired?


Same here Gus. Never text and a call or two per day.

My wife has an iphone and I have a secure satellite phone.

Too damn busy and having fun to retire


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

maybe 10 -ish texts per day. Usually it's "hey how's your day going?" banter. 

Typically a phone call or two :

H: "Hey make me some lunch I'm on my way." or "Hey I have to stay late again."

That's about it. We don't facebook each other on top of that. We have facebook accounts, but rarely use them anymore.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't even know. A lot. We text all day like we're just having a conversation. Sometimes we'll text each other if we're at opposite ends of the house because we're lazy. It's a good thing we have free text phone plans. 

We don't really talk on facebook, though. He just posts embarrassing pictures of me or hacks into my account and posts nice statuses about himself.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

This morning...4 back and forth to my boyfriend. And one to each of my children to tell them I love them. 

So 8 total, so far, sent from me.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife and I talk on the phone at least once a day, but I'm NOT a texter and she's hardly better. Once a week on the average, I'd say.

She has a smart phone, but I do not. I'm a bit of a Luddite by inclination.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> Geeeezzzzzz...Louise!!!!!!!
> 
> With all that texting, does any work get done? (Blah, I know work is over rated).
> 
> I think my record is maybe 8-10 times in one day.


OK, so now I feel the need to sort of "justify" my number. (Oh the irony... LOL)

If all of the messaging were occurring via manic thumb tippity tap on our phones, then yeah... that would be quite time-consuming. And VERY aggravating. But we both use iPhones, and therefore iMessage, which means that I can use my Mac to quickly type out messages instead of struggling w/ my phone all day, which doesn't/wouldn't happen. Being able to use an actual keyboard to reply just makes it quick and easy. Ditto w/ FB messaging.

Plus we currently have a number of things going on at the moment, so we've been communicating on each of them somewhat continuously throughout the day.

ETA: I should also add that, since our move this past October, Mrs. Gus hasn't re-joined the workforce just yet, which means that she has a lot more time on her hands these days. Additionally, a good deal of our recent communications have focused on her resume, places where she's applied or has checked out, etc.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Zero. I don't even have the texting feature on my phone. I'm just not a personality that cares for it. I'd be ready to run into traffic if someone were sending me a lot of texts per day, so I don't even bother having it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

intheory said:


> I liked the clever way you titled your thread, Gus. hehe


:smthumbup:



Fozzy said:


> Yeah me too. I was about to respond with 85.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

And, admittedly, a fair number of my messages are like this...

Message #1: Hey, I'm going to the grocery store on my way home.

Message #2: Please put up a list in Evernote.

Message #3: And don't forget avocados.

Message #4: Also, did you want me to pick up any bananas?

Message #5: Actually, don't answer, just put whatever you want/we need on the list. <3

...and all sent within about 60 seconds or so. Annoying, isn't it?

My poor wife... :rofl:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*When married, no more than 4-6 a day, with most of those being from my rich, skanky XW, largely trying to find out my whereabouts, as to whether I was out working at the ranch, in town, or was off officiating somewhere in the state. 

My own two sons, however, texted me much more than that, with me responding only when needed!

Now when it came to her two out-of-town FB's, it ran nearly 1,000 per month for the both of them ~ but I really never suspected a damn thing at the time!*


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

About 10 texts per week and one call per day. It is usually about coordinating her picking me up from the bus stop after work.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

5-10 a day with my wife, related to her work or the house (my responses are ok.. Ok..)

50-100 a day with my older daughter in college, anything from cat pictures to news to memes.

5-10 a day with my younger daughter in college... Mostly academic stuff.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> And, admittedly, a fair number of my messages are like this...
> 
> Message #1: Hey, I'm going to the grocery store on my way home.
> 
> ...


Admittedly, the texts between my W and I end up in sexual innuendo.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Roselyn said:


> Zero per day. I need to focus while at work; in lecture halls, meetings, or with college students. Spends my time with husband when not at work. We communicate well with each other. No need for phone calls nor texts.


This is more like us. We use face to face time,may least a half hour to an hour, to catch each other up on the day.

So far this year we total about 40 texts mostly of a logistical nature. So that is about one every other day. It's much higher than normal because we purchased a car and organized a trip. We have iPhones and FB which we use mostly for communicating with others.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> Admittedly, the texts between my W and I end up in sexual innuendo.


LOL. Word.

That's a good thing, right? :smthumbup:


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Depends on whether we are working together or not...

Not together -75 to 100...just a running conversation about whatever..she also has me playing words with ****, which is okay but she seems to win about 75% of the time.

When we are working together -then it's pretty much dirty jokes and/or running jokes about the other trades. 

My wife doesn't have a facebook (since the creepy stalker incident) -but she uses mine to communicate with our older boys /parents/assorted relatives.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> No, not _that_ number.
> 
> I'll start...
> 
> ...


8675309 (oops wrong number, that is Jenny's)


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

We may text each other a few times a day, but we have gone an entire day without texting or calling each other during work hours. My husband is not a chatty phone person & I can accept that, the older I get the less I like phones too. ;-)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It is so interesting to see how this varies among couples. I wonder if there is an age-related component to it. Do younger people text more or less than their older counterparts? Or is it work-related? 

I like communication.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> It is so interesting to see how this varies among couples. I wonder if there is an age-related component to it. Do younger people text more or less than their older counterparts? Or is it work-related?
> 
> I like communication.


I've wondered some of the same things. Maybe I should've asked for ages as well?

You know... everyone's _other_ "other" number...? 

I'm 39, Mrs. Gus is 38.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Like tops 5-10 a day, sometimes less. For all the great things that my GF is a communicator is not one of them. I don't get it and it does stale our intamcy.

If you took a year timeframe and all the friends, coworkers, and family I text and added them together my Gf would hands down be the person that texts the least. 

Just don't get it


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> Like tops 5-10 a day, sometimes less. For all the great things that my GF is a communicator is not one of them. I don't get it and it does stale our intamcy.


I feel this way too if I am with someone who doesn't reach out much. It doesn't make me feel close to them. I think it's just communication incompatibility. For me, communication, feeling like I am connecting is one of the most important things, one of my love languages.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Intheory, can I ask how old you are? 

I am no ta big phone talker either but I do like when my partner sends me good morning/night texts and I hear little snippets about their day.

I agree that in the flesh is nice, but I do love getting some little texts here and there. It makes me feel someone is thinking of me.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

intheory said:


> Fwiw, I've never been a big "phone talker". Not even ages ago in high school. I've always preferred face-to-face communication; I like to see the person's eyes, facial expression, body language, etc.
> 
> So with your gf., it's probably not that she doesn't like texting _you_. She might just prefer communicating with you "in the flesh", so to speak.


That would be wonderful honestly if that were true but she lives with me, comes home to me, but still doesn't communicate. We can easily go all night without saying much more than how Was your day, what do you want for dinner, what do you want to watch tonight?

Communication is just not her thing. Its an oddity because I honestly never met a woman who doesn't like communication lol


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I feel this way too if I am with someone who doesn't reach out much. It doesn't make me feel close to them. I think it's just communication incompatibility. For me, communication, feeling like I am connecting is one of the most important things, one of my love languages.


I am beginning to think it may be mine as well. I never read the book but it has to be top or second anyway.

I never experienced this level of non communication before.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

We both agree that texting is possibly the worst form of communication ever invented so we really don't. Having said that our yearly count is at least 2. 
I use various SMS social media to communicate with my kids.
MN


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> I am beginning to think it may be mine as well. I never read the book but it has to be top or second anyway.
> 
> I never experienced this level of non communication before.


Yeah it sucks when you want it more than the other person (same as like with sex). LOL. I know for me, I just don't function well in a relationship without steady communication. When I don't have it, I start feeling sad and alone and resentful. (Again, like sex). LOL.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> We both agree that texting is possibly the worst form of communication ever invented so we really don't. Having said that our yearly count is at least 2.
> I use various SMS social media to communicate with my kids.
> MN


It's _definitely_ not the optimal form of communication for any sort of serious discussion or debate (including arguments).


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

4-8 texts daily, a phone call every now & then.

What the hell are y'all texting about?

Don't you have work to do?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

5 years ago you couldn't have paid me to text someone. I got a smart phone about 4 years ago and MAYBE sent 10 texts per month. Then when my wife and I first met we both had text counts in the thousands that first month. Now we probably send about 50-80 per day depending on what's going on. 

Yes she is my most frequent texting partner ever. She also gives me the best texts I've ever had. No one before her can even come close! But still I wonder if she ever textd anyone harder and hotter than she textes me?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> We both agree that texting is possibly the worst form of communication ever invented so we really don't. Having said that our yearly count is at least 2.
> I use various SMS social media to communicate with my kids.
> MN




Texting is my favorite form of communication for most things.

I like the fact that it doesn't interupt her or my day and can be answered quickly when you get the time.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

867-5309
867-5309een9


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

naiveonedave said:


> 8675309 (oops wrong number, that is Jenny's)





Runs like Dog said:


> 867-5309
> 867-5309een9


Well damn. Now I need to change all of my passwords.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I Don't Know said:


> Yes she is my most frequent texting partner ever. She also gives me the best texts I've ever had. No one before her can even come close! But still I wonder if she ever textd anyone harder and hotter than she textes me?


:rofl:



tacoma said:


> Texting is my favorite form of communication for most things.


Me, too.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

tacoma said:


> Texting is my favorite form of communication for most things.


I know, right? Because why _tell_ her that I'm thinking about her when I can *SHOW* her that I'm thinking about her?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> I know, right? Because why _tell_ her that I'm thinking about her when I can *SHOW* her that I'm thinking about her?


There's also the history of data you get to reminisce whenever you want.

There are texts my wife has sent me that are every bit as important to me as family photos and other memorabilia.

Sometimes when things are down I like to go through them, they give me a sort of strength/security in our relationship when I need it most.

Most of them are no big thing but little, often unecessary messages that show me I was her priority when other stressful **** was going on in her life.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

tacoma said:


> There's also the history of data you get to reminisce whenever you want.
> 
> There are texts my wife has sent me that are every bit as important to me as family photos and other memorabilia.
> 
> ...


Well said, sir. In fact, I do the same...



GusPolinski said:


> Over the course of the past 10 years, I've spent large swaths of time on the road and working away from home, mostly commuting between home and my employer's headquarters about 300 miles away.
> 
> Additionally, I've been on the road for the majority of the past 9 1/2 months. From early December through mid-March I spent probably 4-5 hours commuting every day. Between mid-March and late June, I was on the road from Sunday/Monday - Thursday every other week; since then it's been every week.
> 
> Sometimes, when I find myself up or waking up late at night or very early in the morning, I will grab my cell phone and listen to voice messages that my wife has left me. They're mostly about mundane day-to-day stuff, but just hearing her voice in the dark makes me feel better.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My life is boring and predictable. It is more like five times a week. It matches our other number as well.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

87 today. Im surprised it was that much. adds up quick.

How was drop off (kids)
What did you have for lunch? (my least favorite daily convo). Turkey sandwich.
Did we get any mail? Yes. All junk.
How was their day? (Picking up kids). 

My tried and true convo to get her to stop texting me about minutiae:
Me- will I see you tonight?
Her- maybe 
Me - what do you want me to do for you?
Her - I have to go now.

Seinfeld: Kramer on Marriage - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> It's _definitely_ not the optimal form of communication for any sort of serious discussion or debate (including arguments).



My wife and I text each other for relationship stuff also. Both of us are so inept at face to face communication that we both find it easier to tackle the hard stuff through texting.

How wrong is that.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> My wife and I text each other for relationship stuff also. Both of us are so inept at face to face communication that we both find it easier to tackle the hard stuff through texting.
> 
> How wrong is that.


Eh... I wouldn't say "wrong".

A little weird, perhaps, but not "wrong".


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

So, When I'm feeling down, I'll re-read "hey pick up a gallon of milk on the way home" Nope, not doing it for me.

No body language, no tone of voice, no facial expression. High probability of miscommunication, then you throw in auto correct. Might as well send smoke signals. It's a wonder to me you young whipper snappers ever make it to the altar.
MN


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

intheory said:


> 49. But I think a lot of people in my age group love texting. It's my quirk that I don't like it so much. My H sent me a text 2 days ago pseudo-complaining that I hadn't sent him a "loving message". So I sent him one back saying I was b*nging the pool guy and to leave me alone. I know, I know . . .that was snarky of me


I'm also 49. I'm the smart Alec, I'd ask for a picture if she sent that.
MN


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

intheory said:


> 49. But I think a lot of people in my age group love texting. It's my quirk that I don't like it so much.


I'm 46 and don't care for it either. I'd like to know the psychology behind the fascination with it among my age group. Were we all sitting around before with the burn to communicate all the time, but just didn't have it, and now that desire is filled? I think it's a wonderful technology, but I have no more use for a phone by my side 24/7 than I ever did. 

When I was younger before the cell phone, I probably had a handful of times in my entire life that I thought, "I need to find a phone." I have no more use for it today than then. 

I was at a high school basketball game the other day, and across the floor during half-time, I'd say 70% of the crowd was staring at their palm running their finger up and down it. I just don't get it.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

southbound said:


> I'm 46 and don't care for it either. I'd like to know the psychology behind the fascination with it among my age group. Were we all sitting around before with the burn to communicate all the time, but just didn't have it, and now that desire is filled? I think it's a wonderful technology, but I have no more use for a phone by my side 24/7 than I ever did.



The psychology is simple. People are social animals. Electronic herd and all that.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

southbound said:


> I'm 46 and don't care for it either. I'd like to know the psychology behind the fascination with it among my age group. Were we all sitting around before with the burn to communicate all the time, but just didn't have it, and now that desire is filled? I think it's a wonderful technology, but I have no more use for a phone by my side 24/7 than I ever did.


I'm 48 and don't know how I did anything without the damn thing before.
However, the the thing I use it for least is communicating.
Texting is a much more efficient form of communicating for me since I don't have to stop what I'm doing and answer a phone right that second.
I can reply at my convenience, considering I work a lot in a high pressure fast paced field this is a beautiful thing



> When I was younger before the cell phone, I probably had a handful of times in my entire life that I thought, "I need to find a phone." I have no more use for it today than then.


If you think of it as a pocket computer and not a phone you may find more uses for it.
I no longer really need an office, every document required for my job can be accessed from my phone on the go from anywhere at any time and can be sent to anyone anywhere anytime.

Not to mention that the entirety of the worlds knowledge is in my pocket just a Google search away



> I was at a high school basketball game the other day, and across the floor during half-time, I'd say 70% of the crowd was staring at their palm running their finger up and down it. I just don't get it.


Yeah, this is the part I don't get either.
The phone is a tool for me, when I'm out actually socializing I prefer to y'know...socialize.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

0. As it should be. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

24 today. Plus 7 more that were a group conversation she was on. (DD#1 and Mrs. Gray.) That's probably typical.

We'll often text in the same room. It's private - you can carry on without anybody eavesdropping. I doubt people catch on. 

Both daughters run into the mulch-hundred every day so Mrs. Gray and I are the low texters on the account.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't text Joe unless it's kid related usually. He never texts me. He does however make sure he calls his BFf though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

70 for today due to H having a day off & I was able to text during the work day lol


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Personal said:


> If I ever had to date again, I wonder if I would survive the to and fro texting that seems so popular.


I've wondered the same thing about myself. With the way things are today, people probably look at not texting the same as not having electricity. I'd probably mention that i don't have texting, and a woman would run for the hills.

I can understand a phone used more for business, although i do wonder how business people made it before the iphone, but they did.

I just don't understand the recreational side of it in public. I'm not a business person, so I don't need a computer in my pocket when I'm at the grocery or waiting to get a tire changed.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

For the first five years we kept chat windows upen and chatted all day every day. When his job asked us to stop it took two solid weeks to detox. It was good for us though. We were too heavily dependent on each other. We still email/ call a few times a day, but his favorite is conversing in person. I love the phone and in person because his voice is sexy as hell. I'm 45 and he is 40.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

When I was married, my then-husband and I texted at least 10 times per day, but it was always for information only, like stopping at the store or what time to pick up the kids.

My SO and I also text around 10 times per day, but more along the lines of "I love you" or "I miss you". And a few suggestive ones thrown in the mix too . 

I am 49, he is 53.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Big fat O.... we don't do texts.. we only have one cell for emergencies.. he takes it when the weather is bad - in case he breaks down on the way to work...

We both have Facebook.. when he's out of town for work related things. he messages me this way generally with 1 phone call in the morning for a few minutes to start our day.. 

When he's at work, he is working. I wouldn't text him even if I could.. but I do call if there is a change of plans (need him to pick a kid up at a friends house for instance)...or it's an emergency...those guys at work know.. if the wife calls.. he needs to get the message.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

When he is traveling maybe 1 or 2 texts per day. When he is in town, zero. 

ETA: I am 29 and he is 34.

I am SO jealous of you that text and call each other a lot during the day. My H is an excellent communicator when we are in each other's presence, but barely communicates when not. I have asked him about this ad nauseum but have finally just accepted it. He is a wonderful husband in all other aspects so I just let it go.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

tacoma said:


> *There's also the history of data you get to reminisce whenever you want.*
> 
> There are texts my wife has sent me that are every bit as important to me as family photos and other memorabilia.


:iagree:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

intheory said:


> My H sent me a text 2 days ago pseudo-complaining that I hadn't sent him a "loving message". So I sent him one back saying I was b*nging the pool guy and to leave me alone. I know, I know . . .that was snarky of me


This made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

intheory said:


> Falling into that bad habit again, IDon'tKnow -- stop it!! :nono:


 Just kidding!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Big fat O.... we don't do texts.. we only have one cell for emergencies.. he takes it when the weather is bad - in case he breaks down on the way to work...
> 
> We both have Facebook.. when he's out of town for work related things. he messages me this way generally with 1 phone call in the morning for a few minutes to start our day..
> 
> When he's at work, he is working. I wouldn't text him even if I could.. but I do call if there is a change of plans (need him to pick a kid up at a friends house for instance)...or it's an emergency...those guys at work know.. if the wife calls.. he needs to get the message.


That's how I was raised. Looking back, I can't imagine my parents calling each other at work "just because," so I guess that's just what's in my blood. I could actually live without a cell.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

southbound said:


> That's how I was raised. Looking back, I can't imagine my parents calling each other at work "just because," so I guess that's just what's in my blood. I could actually live without a cell.


Yeah, but calls are different from texts, IMO. I wouldn't be able to deal w/ back-to-back phone calls.

Probably the biggest reason for the sheer number of our messages-per-day is that one of us actively engages the other once a conversation is initiated, and it sort of grows from there.

Also, if I weren't able to use an actual, full keyboard to reply, there would be far fewer messages swapped.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Big fat O.... we don't do texts.. we only have one cell for emergencies.. he takes it when the weather is bad - in case he breaks down on the way to work...
> 
> We both have Facebook.. when he's out of town for work related things. he messages me this way generally with 1 phone call in the morning for a few minutes to start our day..
> 
> When he's at work, he is working. I wouldn't text him even if I could.. but I do call if there is a change of plans (need him to pick a kid up at a friends house for instance)...or it's an emergency...those guys at work know.. if the wife calls.. he needs to get the message.


Your husband has one of those jobs that you're not supposed to be texting on the job. Although what are their rules when on break? I can't remember, is he on a train crew or work at the yard? 

At work we have a rule against texting / cell phones in production. It's a corporate rule, and driven by more than one accident where somebody was distracted and hurt themselves or others. Those that can resist looking when it buzzes and wait for break-time get to keep their phones with them. Those that can't are warned to keep their phone in the break room. We prefer the phone to taking messages because people can leave text messages or v-mails and it doesn't leave it up to the office staff.

It does make me a bit self conscious out on the floor. I use my phone as a work tool a lot. It's allowed for engineers as a work tool. It's a lot less bulky than a laptop. I can text coworkers. I have notes, I can access files on the server. Biggest of all, it's got a better camera than our company owned cameras and it's easier to transfer the pictures. I just have to remember not to banter with my wife or kids in front of production folks.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Hubby and I don't communicate much through the day while he's at work, sometimes a couple of emails or if something is really urgent I'll ring him, but I don't like to bother him when he's working.

Oftentimes I'll send him an email with 'I love you xxx' in the subject line and nothing else, when I'm missing him, lol.

Usually the emails he sends to me are "Can you pick me up at 7 instead of 6 so I can go to the pub?" hehehe! My reply to this just yesterday was "Sure, that gives me time to straighten the house up before you get home! Hehehe!" I'd had a very lazy day yesterday and was feeling a bit guilty, but I was just. so. tired. It was a win/win situation! Rofl!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

While we don't text or use FB, we did Skype when she was in Canada for 3 months taking a course. That - and visiting her for a week midway through - made the time apart _almost _bearable.

When we were both home from class/work, and on weekends, we'd have Skype running almost constantly, and would go about our day but be able to talk and see each other in passing almost like normal.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Personal said:


> If I ever had to date again, I wonder if I would survive the to and fro texting that seems so popular.


It's what got me started. When I became single all I had was an old style flip phone. Was all I needed. But when dating everyone wanted to text and that's just beyond frustrating on an old style phone. So I got an iPhone so I could keep up with the conversations. 

I went through a period where I hate texting. Now I really like it

It's a nice way to carry on little chit chat convos through out the day...things that otherwise would be a pointless phone call ImO

I defintely changed with time on it and my opinion of it


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Wolf1974 said:


> It's a nice way to carry on little chit chat convos through out the day...things that otherwise would be a pointless phone call ImO


Pointless is a good way to put it, and probably the point I have been trying to make. It seems that with the ease of communication we have these days, we do a lot of "pointless" communicating. I guess it's just not my personality to do a lot of pointless communicating.

I suppose it would be ok to have it for have-to situations, but once people know you have it, the pointless communications start.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

If kids did something fun or she clicks a pic of them, she sends it to me.
If I see something fun, I click a pic and send it to her.

Shopping lists.

That is it.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Zero per year. Oh, there's an occasional phone call most weeks, or a rare email, but we don't text and don't use FB.


I just noted that you are one of the married BUT happy, maybe the trick is no communication! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------

